# Adding smoke on a gas grill.



## Jeff G. (Aug 11, 2008)

OK, for those of you, like me that like the convenience of a gas grill, but would like that natural smoke flavor here is what I did and it worked GREAT!

I purchased some apple wood  chips(for grilling/smoking), soaked them for a couple of hours in water.  I then partially wrapped them foil, leaving the top open.  I laid them over the burner, but not in the direct flame.  I wanted them to smolder, not flame.  

Once the grill got hot, the wood produced a nice smoke without flame.  The food was terrific.  I cooked a couple of steaks before roasting the pork I was really wanting the smoke for.  Very simple, effective method for adding that smoke flavor.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2008)

Yep, that's basically what I do.
Except I don't soak the chips, they work just fine dry. And after I wrap them in foil, I poke a few knife holes in the foil. Set it on the heat deflector and you're good to go.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 11, 2008)

I do both.... soak n poke.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 11, 2008)

LOL.....

Sometimes I pour in some beer on the chips.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 11, 2008)

alcohol abuse!!!!!


----------



## Jeff G. (Aug 11, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> LOL.....
> 
> Sometimes I pour in some beer on the chips.



Waste of perfectly good beer


----------



## JohnL (Aug 11, 2008)

Yup,
Aluminum foil packet of chips poked with holes layed on the heat deflector works great,


----------



## GB (Aug 11, 2008)

I just use this.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah GB, thats on my "list". Much easier. 
Almost bought one last week, then we ran out of propane for the gas grill, can't really refill right now.... 
Maybe I'll get one for Christmas.... 
or Labor Day.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 11, 2008)

* A few years ago I decided to add pecan chips to chicken on a charcoal grill.  You can't believe the fantastic flavor pecan gives chicken.  Lately, I've been reading a lot about using pecan on chicken especially on charcoal grills.  Heck, I thought I was on to something.  *


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2008)

> add pecan chips to chicken



It must be heck having to pick out those pecan chips when it's time to eat!  

Sowwy....anyway - where did you buy your pecan?

Jeff, good for you.  It really kicks up gas grilling, doesn't it?  And like someone else mentioned, there is no need to soak wood chunks or chips.  If you get a chance to buy chunks do that.  Try some Hickory but only use a chunk or two.  REALLY smoky and wonderful!  Do you indirect cook at all?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2008)

GB said:


> I just use this.


 
Oh sure, if you want something specific..... 

Seriously, is there any advantage to a smoke box over tin foil? Does it smolder the chips better, make them last longer..... anything? Do I need one?   OK, I know. I need one


----------



## GB (Aug 11, 2008)

Nope no read advantage. Do you want to pay up front and not have to deal with disposable foil or would you rather be just use foil each time and not have to shell out $5 all at once. Both methods will work equally well though as far as getting smoke on your food.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry pacanis - I say you need one - it's all my fault!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2008)

I suppose it would be nice to have something you can use over and over.
Can you open it easily once it has been heated, to add more chips?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Sorry pacanis - I say you need one - it's all my fault!


 
Well at least this would get more use than if I bought a potato ricer


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2008)

Even at only needing a potato ricer once a year I'd use it more because I use chunks versus chips.  Chunks wouldn't fit.    Now, have I talked you out of it?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, that's a very good point you have there.
But I don't even know where to get chunks around here..... And they could always be broken down to fit if I ever find them


----------



## GB (Aug 11, 2008)

Sure the would fit. Just don't put the lid on


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2008)

GB said:


> Sure the would fit. Just don't put the lid on



Community Policy dictates that I may not give you the response that is on my mind...


----------



## Jeff G. (Aug 11, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> It must be heck having to pick out those pecan chips when it's time to eat!
> 
> Sowwy....anyway - where did you buy your pecan?
> 
> Jeff, good for you.  It really kicks up gas grilling, doesn't it?  And like someone else mentioned, there is no need to soak wood chunks or chips.  If you get a chance to buy chunks do that.  Try some Hickory but only use a chunk or two.  REALLY smoky and wonderful!  Do you indirect cook at all?



Actually, the pork loin was indirectly heated.  My grill has 3 independent burners front to back.  When I turned the head down, I left only the rear burner on(the chips were back there).  The loin was not directly over the flame source, but well in front of it. It's a definite improvement on flavor!!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 12, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> It must be heck having to pick out those pecan chips when it's time to eat!
> 
> Sowwy....anyway - where did you buy your pecan?


 
*You mean I was supposed to pick out the pecan chips before eating the chicken????  Now you tell me. *
* When I re-read my post, it sure looked like I added them to the chicken instead of the charcoal. *

*Seriously, I buy my pecan chips at Home Depot. They don't always have them so I buy a couple of bags when they do.*


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Well, that's a very good point you have there.
> But I don't even know where to get chunks around here..... And they could always be broken down to fit if I ever find them


 
I'll cut up some firewood logs sometimes.  I have oak, cherry, birch and apple on hand all the time.  I use a chainsaw or my bandsaw.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 12, 2008)

I _do_ have access to cherry and apple trees. And my black walnut is always losing branches in a windstorm..... hmmm. I've been wasting good smoking wood all this time?


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I _do_ have access to cherry and apple trees. And my black walnut is always losing branches in a windstorm..... hmmm. I've been wasting good smoking wood all this time?


 
*Apple chips are terrific on pork and trout. I've never used cherry but would imagine that would be good with salmon and chicken also, since there are so many recipes for cherry sauce on those two foods.  From what I read, black walnut wood gives off a very bitter smoke flavor. *


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not a fan of walnut from using it in my woodshop. I love the wood but dislike the smell it gives off while cutting it.  I guess I could burn a small piece to see if the scent changes.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 12, 2008)

So basically what we're saying here is; if it smells good when it smokes, it's OK to smoke food with..... as long as it is a tree that also produces a food, like nuts or fruits..... right?


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> So basically what we're saying here is; if it smells good when it smokes, it's OK to smoke food with..... as long as it is a tree that also produces a food, like nuts or fruits..... right?


 
Basically.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/question-types-woods-used-smoking-36563.html

Don't think you have to _buy_ "food safe" wood though.  Cherry is cherry whether it's in a bag from Lowes or off the tree in your yard.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> So basically what we're saying here is; if it smells good when it smokes, it's OK to smoke food with..... as long as it is a tree that also produces a food, like nuts or fruits..... right?


 
*Not necessarily.  Oak is a great wood for long, slow smoking and it produces no food except for  the squirrels.  *


----------



## Jeff G. (Aug 12, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Not necessarily.  Oak is a great wood for long, slow smoking and it produces no food except for  the squirrels.  *



Actually, properly prepared acorns used to be made into flour for cooking by Native Americans.  The process involved a lot of soaking in running water then drying.   

I don't think Mesquite has a fruit you eat and it is great for smoking. 
Then there is cedar.... While you want to use is sparingly, it is used in cooking. Spanish cedar has a very nice aroma.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 12, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> Actually, properly prepared acorns used to be made into flour for cooking by Native Americans. The process involved a lot of soaking in running water then drying.
> 
> I don't think Mesquite has a fruit you eat and it is great for smoking.
> Then there is cedar.... While you want to use is sparingly, it is used in cooking. Spanish cedar has a very nice aroma.


 
*I have a couple of mesquite trees in my yard in Vegas and they produce no fruit or nuts.  They just stand there and do nothing but look good.    The wood is famous for smoking steaks and chops. *
** 
*As for the acorns, well, now you're stretching it.  LOL.*


----------



## Jeff G. (Aug 12, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I have a couple of mesquite trees in my yard in Vegas and they produce no fruit or nuts.  They just stand there and do nothing but look good.    The wood is famous for smoking steaks and chops. *
> 
> *As for the acorns, well, now you're stretching it.  LOL.*


 
Nope, check it out.. 
Wild Food - Acorn Flour

http://www.jackmtn.com/acornbread.html


----------



## GB (Aug 12, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> As for the acorns, well, now you're stretching it.  LOL.


I do not think it is a stretch at all. 

Check out this page for recipes as well as this one.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 12, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> Nope, check it out..
> Wild Food - Acorn Flour
> 
> Acorns and Acorn Bread


 
*Oh I'm not doubting your word, I just don't think that making acorn flour is in the mainstream so most people don't consider oak a "food" producing tree.  Interesting concept though.*


----------



## pacanis (Aug 12, 2008)

My actual useage was "....a food, like nuts or fruit"

I was trying to separate the nut bearing trees from the pine cone bearing ones because I don't think pine wood make good smoking wood..... but then I can't see myself eating cedar flavored food either


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> My actual useage was "....a food, like nuts or fruit"
> 
> I was trying to separate the nut bearing trees from the pine cone bearing ones because I don't think pine wood make good smoking wood..... but then I can't see myself eating cedar flavored food either


 
*Ohhhh you're missing one of life's pleasures.  Google "cedar planked salmon" and you'll change your mind.  This is one of the best ways to eat salmon.   The  salmon is cooked on the grill directly on the cedar  plank and it gives off a delicate wood flavor and it is delicious.   You ain't heard the last of this yet.  *


----------



## GB (Aug 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I was trying to separate the nut bearing trees from the pine cone bearing ones


Where do you think pine nuts come from


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 13, 2008)

GB said:


> Where do you think pine nuts come from


 
The jar?


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 13, 2008)

pacanis said:


> My actual useage was "....a food, like nuts or fruit"
> 
> I was trying to separate the nut bearing trees from the pine cone bearing ones because I don't think pine wood make good smoking wood..... but then I can't see myself eating cedar flavored food either


 
*Pine wood is definitely not recommended for cooking since it's a soft wood and would burn easily.  It also gives off a toxic resin so stay away from pine.*


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 13, 2008)

GB said:


> Where do you think pine nuts come from


 
*Pine nuts come from Costco. *


----------

